# Needing a double bit axe handle



## Jerriod Raab (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m needing to get me another double bit axe handle for a double bit my dad just gave. 
I been watching buckin billy mount axe head which is cool to watch. 
So does any one where a man could order a good straight grain handle at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slicksty6 (Dec 27, 2017)

House Handle:
https://www.househandle.com/products.html#double


----------



## JTM (Jan 1, 2018)

I’ve found some decent ones at Ace Harware.


----------



## fubar2 (Jan 3, 2018)

If you don't find one try Lehmans Hardware Kidron OH. They'll mail order it.


----------



## Jerriod Raab (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for all of the replies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american dream (Feb 6, 2018)

i like house handles. you can custom order them. select the grain in the info part of the order and get them clear coated or raw wood (i like raw wood, then rub either used oil or diesel on it has always done me well) great quality handles. all i use is my double bit and i have had my handle for 2 seasons of splitting and about 20 chords worth split with it and its still holding up very well.


----------

